# Bluetooth to Toslink? Does it exist?



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't seem to find **** online... I'm looking to stream audio from a bluetooth device to a receiver that has a toslink (optical) out for my H700.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

find a cheap ass bt deck and try this. could be your calling! if you don't want to do it, I may consider this. you'd have to have a toslink for cd and one for bt and use analog for fm/am. HOW TO ADD TOSLINK DIGITAL OUTPUT TO YOUR CD PLAYER FOR LESS THEN


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ive never seen bluetooth not add noise, idk why you'd want to use it in an SQ system to begin with.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

eviling said:


> ive never seen bluetooth not add noise, idk why you'd want to use it in an SQ system to begin with.


I have all my music on my phone. it does bluetooth. its cleaner than having a wire on my dash. just because I want to enjoy a variety of music doesn't mean I have to carry 50000 cds so that my SQ system is always SQ. convenience is king!

also my bluetooth won't add the charging whine that you get with a GM vehicle and eclipse head units when you run them through the aux cable.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Currently I'm running my Windows tablet carPC to a soundblaster usb soundcard which feeds optical to my H700. Works well. I was just looking at the newer Android or Blackberry tablets and was thinking if there was a way to use bluetooth instead of usb to toslink then it would give me more headunit options.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Currently I'm running my Windows tablet carPC to a soundblaster usb soundcard which feeds optical to my H700. Works well. I was just looking at the newer Android or Blackberry tablets and was thinking if there was a way to use bluetooth instead of usb to toslink then it would give me more headunit options.


acer a500 does usb hosting with a full size usb port. why change anything but the tablet?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

spl152db said:


> I have all my music on my phone. it does bluetooth. its cleaner than having a wire on my dash. just because I want to enjoy a variety of music doesn't mean I have to carry 50000 cds so that my SQ system is always SQ. convenience is king!
> 
> also my bluetooth won't add the charging whine that you get with a GM vehicle and eclipse head units when you run them through the aux cable.


I use a full featured deck with an ipod that i bought spacificly for my car, it rarley leaves it. been leaving it more oftent latley because of my transition into my new setup i have nos tereo so i jsut use it with headphones :laugh: im swithcing to a carputer soon so that'll change everyhting once over again. gonan drop in a 3tb HDD in, i'll never have enough music :laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Currently I'm running my Windows tablet carPC to a soundblaster usb soundcard which feeds optical to my H700. Works well. I was just looking at the newer Android or Blackberry tablets and was thinking if there was a way to use bluetooth instead of usb to toslink then it would give me more headunit options.


oh i woudln't do that! if you wanna run wireless for a media stream, but not for your back bone! thats crazy talk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Doubt the Android OS has USB support for audio cards.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Doubt the Android OS has USB support for audio cards.


its just a unix bases OS, it can support a driver if its tweaked a bit. would be pretty hard to come by for a sound card i think, at least a specifiic one you'd be interested in.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

how would you get a wireless data stream like bluetooth into a wire?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> how would you get a wireless data stream like bluetooth into a wire?



with a bluetooth receiver


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> how would you get a wireless data stream like bluetooth into a wire?


Rhetorical question?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

minbari said:


> with a bluetooth receiver


Exactly. All the bluetooth receivers I've come across are 3.5mm analog out.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

minbari said:


> with a bluetooth receiver


d'oh



BowDown said:


> Rhetorical question?


uhhhh



BowDown said:


> Exactly. All the bluetooth receivers I've come across are 3.5mm analog out.


d'oh! I was thinking only of the bluetooth headsets, etc. Not really realizing that it is going somewhere. :blush: :inout:


----------

